# Saratoga Springs Resort dining area



## EAM (May 22, 2008)

The dining area at SSR appears to be one long table next to a bench on a wall and two chairs at a low breakfast counter.  

Can one move the chairs over to the table so that people may sit across from one another rather than next to each other?  Are the chairs the right height for the table?


----------



## Carl D (May 22, 2008)

That's not how it is...
There are two places to eat-

1) The Turf Club- A full service restaurant.
2) Artists Pallette- A walk up type place (with limited menu).

I think you're talking about Artists Pallette.
There are several tables in the dining area. I don't think there are booths, but not sure.


----------



## Carl D (May 22, 2008)

*After re-reading your post, you may want to ignore mine.
I now think I know what you are asking, and I don't have the answer!!* :ignore:


----------



## EAM (May 23, 2008)

I meant the dining area in the 1 or 2 BR units.  There's a regular dining room table in the dining area of the Grand Villas.

Sorry I wasn't more specific.  We almost always eat in the units when we go to timeshares, so I wasn't even thinking about the fact that there are restaurants at most of the DVC resorts.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 23, 2008)

There is the bench with the table. There are 2 chairs over at the counter that you could pull up to the table. 

I've never pulled the chairs over, so I don't know if they are the right height.

We've stayed in 2brs at SSR, BCV and VWL and they all have that set up. 

The 2br at Vero Beach has a regular round table with 4 chairs(which I really liked).


Personally I'm not that crazy about that bench, it's not very comfortable.


----------



## tashamen (May 27, 2008)

I don't think the chairs are the same height as the table.  The dining area was my least favorite part of SSR when I stayed there last year.  Add to that the tiny low table and two cheap chairs on the patio (in a 1BR) and I was rather unhappy even though we only eat breakfast in.


----------

